# Need a ride? Ride the WAVE!!



## FisherofMen1

Game On!! The fishing is finally hot. Fishing every weekend and looking for help. $125 a head. Shrimp, Croaker, or Artificial. Pick your poison.


----------



## FisherofMen1

*Ride the WAVE!!*

PM If you are interested.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Are you a guide?


----------



## sea hunt 202

Not a bad price for a guide, I will look you up


----------



## FisherofMen1

This has been one of the best years fishing in a long time. Trinity is still fresh from all the rain that we got earlier this year. Therefore, all the fish are STACKED up in East Bay. Eaaaaaazzzzyyy fishing!!!! The fishing is only be better this Fall. Don't miss out.........RIDE THE WAVE!!!!!!


----------

